# Anybody sign up on Credit Karma?



## rkunsaw (Jan 24, 2014)

My credit is excellent but I thought it would be interesting to see what my actual score was.

I filled out the info including the last four of my SSN. That's all they asked for and I thought that was good. But when I clicked on the next step it said I would have to fill out the whole SSN. If they had asked for  that in the first place I might not have thought much of it, but when they said they only wanted the last four and then asked for it all I got suspicious and backed out of the site. 

I'm wondering if anyone has used this site before?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

We have similar sites here, but they ask for money before you start.....no way!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 24, 2014)

I choose to be oblivious.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

That really sounds like a suspicious site ... if you Google them I'm sure you'll find a lot of unhappy customers. 

Let's be careful out there ...


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't trust putting my SS on any site. I had to do it once when I needed to get into NY Unemployment, but was definitely not happy about it.  You have no way of knowing if you picked up a Trojan on your system that is going to pick up the number.  I'm not happy with it even being accessible through SS themselves.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't care about my credit score either. So that would be No.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh gawd, no!  My personal banker told me yrs ago to never give out my SS number other than to a very reliable source.  That's all it takes to screw you to the wall, according to her.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 30, 2014)

NOOooooo !


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 16, 2014)

No! My Discover card bill includes my current credit score with each bill anyway.


----------

